
Interview with the COO of Unity, iPhone game development platform - demosthenes
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/14/interview-nicholas-francis-coo-of-unity-the-leading-iphone-game-development-platform/
======
californiaguy
I wonder what kind of ego you need to post a picture like that of yourself and
keep a straight face.

